# thyroid nodules



## nikimcn

i have multiple thyroid nodules, some big and some small. all over both sides of thyroid.
they did a FNA which came back negative, but specimen was 'scanty'. I have a feeling I will need it redone, or another test performed to rule out cancer.
my question is this...when the doctor was palpating my thyroid last November he pushed on one nodule and it actually HURT bad. I said 'ouch'. He didn't seem to think anything of it. Does cancer HURT? why would THIS nodule hurt but no others? is it because it was the biggest? He touch was the same pressure throughout my neck. I have a f/u appt on Apr 6 to recheck with ultrasound. I'm nervous I guess what he will say.


----------



## Andros

nikimcn said:


> i have multiple thyroid nodules, some big and some small. all over both sides of thyroid.
> they did a FNA which came back negative, but specimen was 'scanty'. I have a feeling I will need it redone, or another test performed to rule out cancer.
> my question is this...when the doctor was palpating my thyroid last November he pushed on one nodule and it actually HURT bad. I said 'ouch'. He didn't seem to think anything of it. Does cancer HURT? why would THIS nodule hurt but no others? is it because it was the biggest? He touch was the same pressure throughout my neck. I have a f/u appt on Apr 6 to recheck with ultrasound. I'm nervous I guess what he will say.


Yes; cancer can hurt. Depends on the stage.

Here is a symptoms list.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Scanty specimens may have to be redone. Darn it all! What is f/u appt.?

Do you know if any of the nodules were solid (cold?)


----------



## nikimcn

Andros said:


> Yes; cancer can hurt. Depends on the stage.
> 
> Here is a symptoms list.
> 
> Thyroid cancer symptoms
> http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx
> 
> Scanty specimens may have to be redone. Darn it all! What is f/u appt.?
> 
> Do you know if any of the nodules were solid (cold?)


sorry, follow-up. LOL.
my nodules were kinda both~1/2 solid, half not


----------



## Jaimee

Cancer can hurt. BUT so can other things. I had cancer, but I also had nodules that were benign follicular adenomas. The largest NON-cancerous one hurt like heck and was sooooo uncomfortable during the FNA. I think it probably has to do with what it's near (a nerve or your trachea for instance) and the level of inflammation you're experiencing. Don't assume that because there is pain, there is cancer. But don't assume because of a "negative" FNA there is not.


----------

